# stripers & wipers



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

just wondering why the stripers and hybrids don t have there own disscusion board? there stuck in there with the black bass section? seems to me there are just as many people that fish for them as there are carp and muskies , pike.. i know this isn t the proper thread ,but the ohio river is the best water around here to catch these fish. just like to see if anybody agrees that they need there own space. and its not like this thread is doing anything right now...... dave


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Well a black bass not be a striper....Id agree... usally you post on the body of water or area you are fishing no matter what the species is. Its easier that way..


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I'd go for a separate forum for them or maybe a sub forum like the canoe and kayak one, even though its not really a sub species of bass. My $0.02

CW


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

i agree that people do show there big fish pictures on the site where they caught there fish. but you generally get more tech on the discussion board. besides that whats wrong with having a place to post on those fish.. the bass section aready is the biggest and most popular fish onthis site. so why bury striper and hybrids in the middle of all that. and if what you say is true then why have a discussion board at all??? just my 2 cents..


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm with you Dave, nothing against LM and SM, but I target Striper/Wiper predominately.
And they behave almost in a class by themselves, as far as seeking different structure, cover, feeding habits, etc.
They don't sit up in cover like LM, and you won't always find them in shallow fast water like Smallies, though smallie water can be good for wipers during the spring and fall run upstream.
HEY Moderator!  You watching this? How 'bout a seperate Striper/Wiper/White Bass section?
I'll PM somebody, Shakedown or who ever can bring this to web site commitee discussion.
LMJ


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i would love to see an all stripes all the time forum because alot of guys around here are all stripes all the time. plus it would be alot easier for guys trying to learn some of the tricks for them to find info


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

dwwv4, can you add a poll to this thread? I don't know if it is even possible, but I think we might get some additional replies that way. The views on this post are decent, but not many replies. Maybe a yes/no poll would get a few more replies and help the OGF folks to see that it will be worthwhile 

I suppose if we can't add a poll, we can just start a new post with a poll 

CW


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Posting a poll is a great idea. We justify adding/removing forums based on how many members will use it, as we can't get into the habit of creating new forums for just a handfull of users. Get enough OGF'rs interested, and as long as it sees consistant traffic we'll create it and let it stand.

If only a few reply to the poll, we'll either scrap the idea all together or create a sub forum for it off another forum, depending on the amount of votes.

If you need help posting a poll, give me a shout.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't fish for for stripped bass...ect...but I think it would be cool to call their discussion board, "The other Bass", as in the other white meat...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm all for a separate striper/wiper forum. Many of the people who fish for them don't talk much and those who do, their reports are lost in the various forums.
They are a totally different ballgame than those little black bass everyone fishes for.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Poll posted. Again, the key to this happening would be active participation...not just the "want to have"!


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

this poll is a great ideal.. except now i would say the users of this forum is down right now. will the deciding factor be yes vs. no's, or yes votes against total membership??


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually, our numbers are quite high for the season right now...however, if you die hard open water guys can rally enough support right now, we'll assume it'll only grow as the ice melts.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

The other Bass? 
Stripers are TRUE Bass, LM and SM bass are in the sunfish family.
Largemouth: 
Kingdom: Animalia

Phylum: Chordata

Class: Actinopterygii

Order: Perciformes

Family: Centrarchidae

Genus: Micropterus

Species: M. salmoides
Also in the same Family:

category "Centrarchidae"
Centrarchidae
A
Ambloplites
B
Black bass
Bluegill
C
Crappie
E
Enneacanthus
F
Flier
G
Green sunfish
Guadalupe bass
L
Largemouth bass
Lepomis
Longear sunfish
M
Mud sunfish
O
Orangespotted sunfish
Ozark bass
P
Pumpkinseed
R
Redbreast sunfish
Redear sunfish
Redeye bass
R cont.
Rock bass
S
Sacramento perch
Shadow bass
Shoal bass
Smallmouth bass
Spotted bass
Suwannee bass
W
Warmouth 


Striped Bass:
Kingdom: Animalia

Phylum: Chordata

Class: Actinopterygii

Order: Perciformes

Family: Moronidae

Genus: Morone

Species: M. saxatilis


Binomial name 
Morone saxatilis 

Commonly known as a striper, rockfish or just "rock", the striped bass is a member of the temperate bass family, which includes white perch, white bass, and yellow bass.

Moronidae
E
European seabass
H
Hybrid striped bass
M
Morone
S
Striped bass
W
White bass
White perch
Y
Yellow bass 

All this thanks to Wikipedia!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

jeff,lm and sm bass are sunfish,not perch,like my saugeyes are


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

creekwalker you hit the nail on the head when you said "" a lot of views but not many replies"" hey it could only help. i know more striper and hybrid fisherman on here than has aready voted.. lot of guys will show ya some pictures.. but there not going to tell where they caught them... but they might tell ya some tech on a discussion board??


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

striper thing sounds great. its one of my favorite fish, my vote is yes.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

creekwalker said:


> The views on this post are decent, but not many replies. CW


It took me a while, but now I understand the "views", over 400, that has to be worth something, and misfit, yeah, I got it right after looking the "perch" thingy over, sunfish better defines Largemouth and Smallmouth. Wonderful fish, all of them, don't get me wrong!
Just something about 33" of drag smokin' silver flashin' big 'ol eye lookin' right in your's like "you ain't taken' me w/out a fight!" shaking and splashing and tail hangs out of cooler, because you bought it to keep LM in.
 
LMJ


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds good to me, since they are my target fish. I think it may help a lot of people out. As most of you already know there are so many ways to catch these fish, it could only help. I do most of my posts about Greenup Dam and the Scioto River and try to post all the info I can and it doesn,t bother me to let folks know where I catch them,when and what on. Go for it


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

Even though I really don't target them, they can make a bad day of fishing turn into a great day! I've had a few times where we couldn't catch a walleye but the wipers were willing so we had fun with them! I can remember 2 times off the top of my head. Tappan and Milton last year! Fish busting all over the surface and wanting to be spoon fed!


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

LMJ, that picture is freakin' hilarious  It looks like it ought to be on the end of one of those MasterCard "priceless" commercials!


CW


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

lmj, you guys over there at smack tackle need to spend some that mega money on a new boat????? hey i got an ideal, maybe we can have a poll on what kind of boat you all should get???? i hear those new rubber raft thinggys are nice,,,, HE HEE HEE HAAAA!!!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I voted no. I talked to Capt.Roger many months ago and he didn't think it would go. I used to like talking about stripers and hybrids, but not anymore. Last winter ruined it for me. I will let others talk about honey holes. Now if you want to talk about techniques, lures, bait, or characteristics of striper and hybrids, I'm good.

Easy there on the old Boniter. She has been a dandy of a boat. Team Smack has put many fish on the bottom of that boat and we haven't worried about getting fish slime on the carpet! She will get right up on the bank for some bottom fishing also. Not many people want to stick their 30,000 dollar boats up against the bank. Shes a dandy.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Mean Morone said:


> Last winter ruined it for me. I will let others talk about honey holes. Now if you want to talk about techniques, lures, bait, or characteristics of striper and hybrids, I'm good.



I think no matter the forum, some people will talk honey holes and some people won't. I'm in the "its not a good idea to post honey holes" camp, but I still like the forum for the other reasons you mention since it really is a different approach.


CW


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

i haven't been on this site long , and ive noticed not to many people talk about thier good fishing spots. i figuered this would be on the order of fishing tech. and bait presentation. throw in some tips , equipment, and maybe your favorite lures...... as for the bonito, shes a fine fishing boat. my boat is solid alumnuim, floor and all. has drains in the floor that empty out the back. straight to the car wash to spray out shad tank and fish slime. i understand the beauty of no carpet...


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Ever since I had kids, I love to get into whites and hybrids (as a lot of my reports indicate) - fast action, good fight, and sometimes good size. I can take people out who don't fish a lot out and pretty much guarantee they'll have a blast. Kinda soured me on largemouth fishing in SW Ohio. Would like to start targeting the bigger hybrids this year, try to get a 8 lber.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

sounds like my kind of place bighillbilly.i,ed be taking me a mailbox. i,ed be glad to give the northland a try.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

I think it works good the way we already have it...Most people posy in the Ohio river section becuase that is the most likely location for that species.... Plus I think that will take away a lot of the posts from the Ohio river forum by doing so....


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

there trying to add......... a striper / wiper and white bass to the all ready discussion board . currently its stuck in there with the black bass. see thats the point you didn't even know its there.......


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Creekwalker, Dwwv4, yer killing me on the boat jokes!
I'd still like to bounce around a tailrace in a RIB inflatable!  Those southern boys are merciless! (good bunch there on seeinstripes)
I did buy Smack a Marine cooler, 128 qt, I think, if we get tails hangin' out that one, we had a GOOD day! ;0
LMJ


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I have spent many hours on the old Boniter. To give some on here an idea of what she looks like, just imagine what a sawsal, and some plywood can do. Shes a dandy. LMJ has recently enjoyed the pleasure of fishing out of her and has also seen what Team Smack has to endure at times. We are still waiting to finish up some chapters before we come out with the book. Every trip on the Boniter is an adventure. Not many people can say they have launched a boat off of a Roll Back truck. Now that was fun.

I think some of the problem with having striper and hybrid striper discussion is the fact that there just aren't many places to fish for them in Ohio. THis is what leads to giving out honey holes instead of talking techniques. I think people are eager to let everyone know where they are catching fish just because there aren't that many places to fish for them. If stripers and hybrid stripers were more numerous, then I think discussion would focus more on how to catch them.


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

i thought the ideal of a forum was to have fellowship with other fisherman. to come together and talk about the things you learned about fishing. give some help to those that might just be starting out fishing. and may not have any other way of getting information on a subject. common sence has to come in play here..... you can say a certain body of water, without giving a certain section of river or lake?? the ohio was a serious peace of water the last time i checked... but to say no to something just because a few might say something about a spot ,,,, hey its your choice to post or not,,, to go there and get something from what others have posted or not.. but aleast you have that choice!!!!!!


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

Morone,

Why are you so anti- Hybrid when your name is what it is. Just curious as to why you have given up on them and what happened last winter to warrant a Striper ban. A new forum is a good idea simply because the same stuffhas been on this site since the Gofishohio days. Think about it, what does it hurt, and like Dave said, you don't have to participate if Hybrids make you cry now.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Well I guess I need to apoligize. I didn't mean to get peoples hackles up. I should have kept my opinion to myself. You have all convinced me that a hybrid-striper discussion board would be benificial. I'm all in. I asked about a hybrid striper forum early on in this sites infancy. I talked to Capt.roger about it long ago. If you can convince him, I'm good. To show my good will, I will post my report from yesterday minus the where. I was fellowshiping with lunkerhuntin and LMJ as we tried our luck with the Gizz 4. Lunkerhuntin was using his 8'6 striper rod and 12 to 14 lb test line and was holding the rod tip high to keep the chartruese pearl Gizz 4 close to the surface. Not sure of the tackle that LMJ was using, but I assume it was medium tackle. He was using a Gizz 4(white with a red head) that had the bill filed down. I was using lite tackle with 6 lb test line. I like a challenge. I was using a deep diving Green Pearl Gizz 4. My technique was to throw quartering away and reeling slow and letting the action of the lure get the fishes attention. Fishing was slow probably because of the weather that was coming through. Snow and wind were bad. Lunkerhuntin got a white bass and a small hybrid. LMJ got a nice hybrid of around 3 lb, and I got a hybrid between 4 and 6 lb. No we didn't have any scales, but they always weigh more than they look. They might not be very long, but they can be deep bodied. All fish were released to fight another day. I hope that this is helpful. I love to talk about techniques. Thats whats great about hybrids and stripers they can be caught many different ways. I've caught them on live bait, cut bait, chicken liver, crankbaits from topwater to deep diver, jigging spoons, jigs, during the day and at night, spring, summer,fall, and winter.

Gotstripes, the "cry" talk doesn't bother me. Again I apoligize. I was wrong. I do have tremendous respect though for anyone who can put a couple of 4 lb white bass on the wall. I would love to see the pictures. Maybe I'll see you on or near the water. Oh, I remember the GFO days. I guess that's why I dont post much anymore.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Well Scott, you Smack Daddies have me fishing 8'6" MH and H rods nowadays, so reeling in a 3 lb wiper is fairly uneventful.
But, still fun, needless to say.
And Got Stripes, I don't see where Scott was whining about Wipers per say, just tired of guys ( I know you're not like this, you've put in more time on some of these waters than a bunch of us put together) that don't put the time in to fish, and sometimes catch, they just want to lurk and watch the forums, when someone announces a bite, they all come out of the woodwork, making a crowd at a normally decent honey hole.
I experienced it at a place on the LMR, I went down there and two guys asked me "are you Little Miami Jeff?" and I'd never seen them there before.
And when I asked if they were registered here on OGF, well no, we just read the posts and go fishing.
That/those are the particular problem, I'd say. It isn't wipers, or lack thereof, but individuals that won't share w/us here, but will take of the hard earned information and run with it to the nearest hot honey hole.
"Are they biting at the XXXXX honey hole yet?" Go fishing, and find out for yourself.
And if we want to share w/fishing buddies, then there's always PM system, email, etc.
LMJ


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok fellas...you asked for it!!!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/forumdisplay.php?f=94

Hope you guys get some use out of it!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Mr. Shakedown, let's give it up for Shakedown!!
YEEEEAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!
LMJ


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

u the man, ShakeDown


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

dwwv4 will this site be on the menu like ohio or will it stay like it is


----------



## tom_912 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the new thread, i know it will help me this next year!!


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

bc . if you go to the main index, then scroll all the way down to the species discussion board . we're all the way down near the bottom. i think this is what you where asking...... dwwv4


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Thanks Mr. Shakedown, let's give it up for Shakedown!!
> YEEEEAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!
> LMJ


A definite thanks is in order (thanks Shakedown) and by the looks of the activity, it was worth it. I'm sure everyone had some pent up posts just waiting to see if Shakedown would put up the new forum, but let's hope the activity stays up. I think it should since everyone is getting worked into a frenzy for the spring bite which is hopefully just around the corner 


CW


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

No need to thank me guys. Just glad we could accomodate. By the looks of the activity already, probably something we should've done a few years ago!!


----------

